# Gravely Pro50 brake/hydro issue



## Bear108 (May 15, 2014)

I have a gravely pro50 14 hp kawasaki with a 50"cut. Whenever I am cutting and I hit the left brake, whether slightly or fully squeezed, my mower comes to a complete stop. I have to engage hydro arm again. It has dropped back to the nuetral spot. It gets really old doing this. Anyone have any ideas on my issue or what to check to make this from happening? Thanks for reading.


----------

